# Portable cook stove with oven



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just found on the local classifieds a CampChef stove with oven. I have been wanting one for a while, but, I had a hard time justifying the price tag of over $300 for one brand new from the local BassProShops. When I found this used one for a super-smoking deal from a place two-towns to the north, I knew that I had to jump on it.

I bought it for many reasons - a stove for me at work to cook meals, a stove for use while bugging out or camping and just generally, a great way to keep fed.






http://www.campchef.com/stoves/portable-ovens/deluxe-outdoor-oven.html

*Food is one of the great things about camping and when you're camping with the Deluxe Outdoor Oven you can prepare delicious homemade meals without leaving the campsite. This oven unlocks all the cooking capabilities of a home oven and range. Designed to be both portable and versatile, the Deluxe Outdoor Oven will provide you with the heat necessary to cook anything from a breakfast skillet to your favorite baked breads and cookies. The oven can reach temperatures up to 400° F and will easily fit a 9 x 13 pan so you can carry out all of your baking needs. Fueled by a 1 pound propane bottle, this oven will hold a temperature of up to 350° F for up to 7 hours making it great for emergency preparedness as well.*


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I saw one of those last week in Medford, Oregon at the Big "R" farm and ranch store. It was $300. I was thinking that a good place to check for an alternative would be a camping trailer supply store as they sometimes have trade in stoves that are from upgrades. You would have to build a box to put it in but and it wouldn't be as portable but there might be a bit more room in the oven. We've been thinking of using one of these stoves for an outdoor kichen.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

You might be able to get the same one as I did through the local CraigsList or something like that (I got mine through Kijiji.ca). The $300 price tag seems a little much, what I paid for mine was very affordable.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Camp-Chef-Camping-Outdoor-Burner/dp/B0013LLSZG/

Been looking into this myself but I just loved my Dutch oven or my old propane BBQ ,I do everything with it plus I can clean it with my water hose and some degreaser, I'm just tired off more gadgets.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I am all for more for less, I do not have $300.00 laying around.
But that about what a gas grill cost these days & it is easier to pack, making more room for food.


----------



## dafaa45 (Apr 8, 2015)

I was thinking that a good place to check for an alternative would be a camping trailer supply store as they sometimes have trade in stoves that are from upgrades. You would have to build a box to put it in but and it wouldn't be as portable but there might be a bit more room in the oven. We've been thinking of using one of these stoves for an outdoor kichen.>????


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

dafaa45 said:


> I was thinking that a good place to check for an alternative would be a camping trailer supply store as they sometimes have trade in stoves that are from upgrades. You would have to build a box to put it in but and it wouldn't be as portable but there might be a bit more room in the oven. We've been thinking of using one of these stoves for an outdoor kichen.>????


How much are you willing to spend on an RV oven, including shipping, I can probably help you out,


----------



## sewserious (Mar 16, 2010)

$300!!!! YIKES. I bought one at camping world 2 years ago for just under $150.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> How much are you willing to spend on an RV oven, including shipping, I can probably help you out,


Don't know about the Alberta area, but in Texas enough people scrap RV's that interior appliances are usually pretty easy to find for not very much.


----------

